# Nurburgring - Ever Been



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

As we are off to Polch to get the van repaired, thought we could take in the famous Nuerburgring.

Andrew wants to go around it and we both want to find a good photograph vantage point.

Anyone been (we are sure you have) so any tips please?


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Might not be what you are looking for but yes I have been a few years ago, I used to race cars and won a Day driving the "Ring" it was absolutely fantastic, I was tutored and certainly learned some good points.

I think I am looking back about 17 - 20 years ago.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I havent been but one of my pals has. Be careful. Mike and James when there in Mikes Merc estate. Mike went to get some chips while James took his Merc around the ring without him. This was the result.






Car doesnt look bad but he was doing 100mph when he lost it and it was a right off. Think they had to pay for the barrier as well.


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*great day or two out*

Hi,
We were there 2010 - its a huge place and they were installing a Disney style ride through the main concourse !!!!! 
You need to take the official tour to get to see around the backstage areas and up onto the rooftop viewing area of the main building
Its not a place (the track) that you can wander round but for a few euro you can drive your camper round the circuit
There is a stellplatz close by behind a hotel/bar I think it ia called the sporting bar?
Also not a bad walk into the village and up to the castle

Good luck

Ray


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: great day or two out*



airstream said:


> Hi,
> We were there 2010 - its a huge place and they were installing a Disney style ride through the main concourse !!!!!
> You need to take the official tour to get to see around the backstage areas and up onto the rooftop viewing area of the main building
> Its not a place (the track) that you can wander round but for a few euro you can drive your camper round the circuit
> ...


I quite fancy calling in on our europe trip. Is the hotel called motorsporthotel.de??

thanks

chris


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Yes, I did the 'Ring' with my eldest son in 2009 in my kit car.

Fantastic experience, and a superbly long, steep and wooded race track.

To crash is seriously expensive, so don't do that  ...... and think carefully regarding your stance on insurance.


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

HurricaneSmith said:


> Yes, I did the 'Ring' with my eldest son in 2009 in my kit car.
> 
> Fantastic experience, and a superbly long, steep and wooded race track.
> 
> To crash is seriously expensive, so don't do that  ...... and think carefully regarding your stance on insurance.


 Crashes are very expensive not just to the car, look at these track repair costs

http://www.nurburgring.org.uk/prices.php

highest cost is if your accident causes the track to be closed whilst your wreck is cleared!!!

regards

chris


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

lucy2 said:


> HurricaneSmith said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I did the 'Ring' with my eldest son in 2009 in my kit car.
> ...


Crikey! I think I would be going round driviing more careful than I would on a normal road!


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Yes thats it*

Hi,
Yes its the motorsporthotel - new it was something to do with sport

If you are aiming for the stellplatz try getting there early, its full at weekends

Park up and then you pay at the hotel bar

Not sure if the "ring taxi" is still running and if Sabine Schmitz still drives it but if it is? well worth a go as it will be 8 mins of underpant ripping pleasure

Regards Ray


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

I will go one day!

Despite having fast cars and a bike or two I don't think I'm up to doing it justice. A biker friend goes every year for two weeks just to practice, trying to learn a new section each year on his current R1. The last time he went every evening there was a Volvo estate who did a few laps on his way home from work, and this was way faster than him for most of the circuit just because the car knew where he was going. I know anything including tourist buses do go round, but I don't agree with that.

When I do go it will be with the 'Ring taxi!

From http://www.nurburgring.org.uk/ringtaxi/taxi.php

" Most Ringers are happy to offer passenger laps, but if you want to see how it really should be done, BMW runs a "Ring Taxi" service from April to October where you can take a ride around the Nurburgring with one of its drivers in an M3. Tickets cost €195 per car and can be booked with the Nurburgring directly (link below). Split three ways this is good value considering the cost to BMW of running the service is reputed to be over €400 per lap. You used to be able to book with BMW, but their site didn't have the facility to buy tickets last time I checked.

Nuerburgring.de booking link 
BMW Ring Taxi site link 
Email: [email protected] 
Tel: +49 2691 302 9777

The taxis get booked up a year in advance, but it is worthwhile checking for cancellations nearer the time, especially when the weather is wet because some people just cancel their trip to the Nurburgring and you can take their place. It's also worth trying to buy a space in a car that's not full.
"


----------



## dandywarhol (Nov 14, 2010)

Pflanzgarten1 is a good place to watch - I got a vicious tankslapper when the track "drops" away from you and the front wheel is airbourne for a split second at 3 figure speeds.

An underpant change sorted things out before the next lap!

handy video.......................

http://vimeo.com/channels/nordschleife#12689400


----------



## MrSimon (Feb 1, 2012)

I absolutely love the Nurburgring  it's like petrolhead paradise.

I've been a few times now. It's like a roller coaster, you can't appreciate the gradients and crests there until you've actually driven it in the flesh.

Never drive at anywhere near 100% though, and show the place some respect, otherwise it will bite you in the backside big time. There is little run off too.

I've always stopped at Ringhaus. It could do with a little refurb (some rooms have been done) but Joerg who runs it also takes photos on the tourist days.

I just sold this car last weekend. Here it is in action at Brunnchen


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

More than likely stop by in July and take the Triumph street triple for a pootle round the circuit and will certainly checkout the motorsporthotel,as the campsite down the road is a dump.I meant to say,Brunnchen is a good spot to view and you will get the motorhome in there.When I have been before locals would set up an informal campsite there with campers and bbq's.Make a point of visiting Cochem on the Mosel,very picturesque.


----------



## MrSimon (Feb 1, 2012)

bigtree said:


> More than likely stop by in July and take the Triumph street triple for a pootle round the circuit and will certainly checkout the motorsporthotel,as the campsite down the road is a dump.


Get yourself over to the Pistenklaus down the road for a steak on a stone at night. I'd book it though, as it's very popular.


----------

